# Rettungseinsatz in Hamburg



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2021)

Ist ja noch mal gut gegangen.


----------



## Eyecident (12. Januar 2021)

Der Glückliche! Das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, als ich als kleiner Junge über ein Algenfeld Richtung Ostsee gelaufen bin und ich niemals damit gerechnet habe, dass ich irgendwann durch das Algenfeld durchrutschen konnte. Mein Vater hat mich dann aus der Ostsee gefischt. Meine Mutter hat uns nur abgesetzt und damals waren Handys noch nicht verbreitet. Somit hat wurde ich auch in mehrere Decken eingewickelt und es wurde ein Feuer für mich gemacht. War ein großes Abenteuer damals mit mir als kleiner Junge. Fällt mir nur gerade so ein.


----------



## rolfmoeller (13. Januar 2021)

Eventuell melden sich hier ja Geretteter und Retter.


----------



## Ulf Daubner (29. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Am Samstagmorgen musste die Feuerwehr nach St. Georg ausrücken, um einen Angler zu bergen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364138
> *
> ...


Einem Bekannten von mir, obwohl jahrelang erprobt, ist beinahe das gleiche passiert


----------

